# Tap speaker telling me battery is low



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In the past few days, my Tap has told me, after I told it to set alarm . . ., that the battery level is low.  I have it plugged in all the time and it is sitting on the base.  I checked the connections and moved the plug to another place on the power strip, but it said it again last night.

Has anyone one else heard this on their Tap?  It continues to work.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine did that! It wouldn't tell me what percentage the charge was, just that the battery was low & I couldn't get it to charge. It wasn't charging on the base or when I plugged the cable directly into the Tap. I even tried a couple different cables to no avail.

I looked up the problem on Amazon & read that I should restart it by holding the power button. Did that & it starting charging & is now working fine!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine never stopped working and since there is no power gauge on it, I had no way of knowing how much of a charge there was/is.  I took it to work Saturday and had no problems with it there and have not heard it say the charge is low for a few days now.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine didn't stop working either, just wasn't taking a charge. If you ask, "what's you battery life", she'll tell you the percentage. 

If you're no longer hearing the low battery warning, hopefully the battery has taken a charge.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Mine didn't stop working either, just wasn't taking a charge. If you ask, "what's you battery life", she'll tell you the percentage.
> 
> If you're no longer hearing the low battery warning, hopefully the battery has taken a charge.


Thanks for the info. I will go ask her now, and if the battery is low I will restart by pushing the power button.

Later: It says it is at 95%. I may have inadvertently restarted it when I had it at work. It takes me a while to get it on wi-fi at work, partly because we have to enter a password every day.


----------

